# Mit welchem Beruf kommt man am besten zu Gold?



## Pkr (13. Januar 2008)

Wie der Titel schon sagt wollt ich mal fragen mit welchem Beruf man am besten zu Gold kommt? Was verkauft sich am besten im AH usw. ?
Bin mit meinem 63 Warlock noch ziemlich neu in WoW  - Im moment hab ich die Berufe VZ und Schneider...
Freue mich über jede Antwort 
Gruss Pkr ; )


----------



## Logeras (14. Januar 2008)

Hm würde sagen Kürschner,Kräuterkunde und Alchemie.

Kürschner das Leder brauchen viele für ihre Berufe zum skillen wo Leder ne Zutat ist im Rezept.

Kräuterkunde da die Pfanzen oder Blumen auch viel gebraucht werden bei anderen Berufen.

Alchemie weil die verschiedenen Tränke für Berufe skillen gebraucht werden im Raid eingesetzt werden oder beim Questen.


----------



## Messino (19. Januar 2008)

bergbau macht gut gold!


----------



## Maternus (19. Januar 2008)

Die Frage kommt irgendwie immer wieder und kann nur je Realm wirklich beantwortet werden.

Der Einzige Beruf mit dem man aber auf jedem Realm wirklich viel Geld machen kann (1500-2000g/Tag Gewinn) ist der AH-Händler. Da gehört aber viel Geduld und Zeit dazu, den richtigen Riecher für Marktlücken nicht zu vergessen. Richtig erfolgreich sind damit, wie im RL, naturgemäß nur sehr wenige.

Kleines OT: Moin Messi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niazala (19. Januar 2008)

juwelenschleifer.
weil wirklich JEDER sockel braucht, weil die mats im ah zu kaufen sind und geschliffen teuerer weiterverkauft werden können (aufwand dafür = 0) => kein gefarme, nichts.


----------



## Maternus (20. Januar 2008)

Niazala schrieb:


> juwelenschleifer.
> weil wirklich JEDER sockel braucht, weil die mats im ah zu kaufen sind und geschliffen teuerer weiterverkauft werden können (aufwand dafür = 0) => kein gefarme, nichts.


Du unterschlägst gerade geflissentlich, dass die wirklich interessanten und gefragten Sockelsteine denjenigen Rezepten entspringen, die nur selten droppen und daher im AH endlos teuer sind.
Mit jedem Beruf kann man gut verdienen, sofern man denn die gefragtesten Rezepte hat.


----------



## Niazala (22. Januar 2008)

Maternus schrieb:


> Du unterschlägst gerade geflissentlich, dass die wirklich interessanten und gefragten Sockelsteine denjenigen Rezepten entspringen, die nur selten droppen und daher im AH endlos teuer sind.
> Mit jedem Beruf kann man gut verdienen, sofern man denn die gefragtesten Rezepte hat.



Schon möglich, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass n richtig gutes Rares Rezept an die 200-300g im AH kostet, du aber einen solchen einzelnen Stein mit ca. 10g Gewinn verkaufen kannst.. dann brauchst du ca. 20-30 Steine zu verkaufen um die Kosten drin zu haben. Und gerade bei guten Rezepten verkaufst du in 2 wochen schnell mal 30 Steine. Danach hast du nur noch Gewinn.

Klar kann man mit andern Berufen mit guten Rezepten auch einen guten Gewinn machen. Aber: Die meisten brauchen dafür Urnether und die fallen nun mal nicht vom Himmel. ( Hab Lederverarbeitung, Schmiedekunst, Ingi, Juwelenschleifen auf 375, und bin da froh wenn ich genug Urnether zusammenbekomm für den Eigenbedarf).
=> du kannst nich einen auf Massenverkauf machen.
Und nicht epische Rezepte werden meistens von Leuten die Skillen müssen zur Genüge ins AH gestellt, zu Preisen die nicht mal die Herstellungskosten decken.


----------



## Sh!roX (22. Januar 2008)

hidiho,
Ich habe Kräuterkunde auf 375/375 geskillt & verdiene damit jeden Tag so um di 60-80 Zusatzgold, wenn man also (wie ich es mache) jeden tag Dailys + die Kräuter farmt, hat man am Tag ca. 200G leicht verdient. Also meiner Meinung nach: "Kräuterkunde zum farmen ideal!".

Habe mir übrigens so ganz schnell mein episches Flugmount leisten können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luremaster (22. Januar 2008)

...also ich habe mich für Bergbau und Kürschnerei entschieden. Bin nun Level 38 und habe 300 gold!!! Meiner Meinung nach sind das die 2 besten Berufe wenn man es auf max Gold ausgelegt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desorienta (28. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn ich hier eigentlich nichts neues ausplaudere aber wenn du schnell Gold machen willst ist atm nichts vergleichbar mit Ingenieur. Als Ingi kannst du in Nagrand, Schattenmondtal, Nethersturm und Zangarmarschen Wolken absaugen. In diesen Wolken sind je nach Gebiet verschiedene Partikel (regelmässig 3-5 Stück) enthalten. Insbesondere Nagrand ist sehr interessant da in den dort vorkommenden "windigen Wolken" Luftpartikel enthalten sind. Je nach Uhrzeit kann man 15 + Urluft in einer Stunde zusammenbekommen. Da diese erfahrungsgemäß für ca. 25-30 G im AH weggehen, kenne ich keinen schnelleren Weg an gutes Gold zu kommen. Zudem man nebenbei noch Adamantitvorkommen abbauen kann und diese einfach vom Juwelier zerlegen lässt. Die Chance auf einen blauen Stein liegt hierbei bei knapp 25% (statistisch gesehen, also nagelt mich hierauf nicht fest). Diese Steine am besten von einem Gildenmate schleifen lassen und dann ebenfalls ins AH stellen, da geschliffene Steine sich momentan wieder besser (bzw. teurer) verkaufen lassen als ungeschliffene. Natürlich ist dies von Server zu Server unterschiedlich und die genannten Preise unterliegen starken Schwankungen.


----------



## Flash Shock (28. Januar 2008)

Moin,

habe bei meinem Twink jetzt die Berufe Kräuterkunde/Kürschner!
Kräuterkunde hab ich aber eher gewählt, dass ich mir meine tränke selber zupfe, um nich viel geld im ah rauszuhauen!
Kürschner weil ich den beruf leicht zu skillen finde und man sehr viel gold mit machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mit lvl 13 schon 20g zusammengehabt.

HF & GL fs


----------



## David (31. Januar 2008)

Der wohl ertragreichste Beruf in meinen Augen ist Bergbau.
Binnen 5 Tagen 1500G gefarmt, ohne mich großartig anzustrengen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (8. Februar 2008)

Sh!roX schrieb:


> hidiho,
> Ich habe Kräuterkunde auf 375/375 geskillt & verdiene damit jeden Tag so um di 60-80 Zusatzgold, wenn man also (wie ich es mache) jeden tag Dailys + die Kräuter farmt, hat man am Tag ca. 200G leicht verdient. Also meiner Meinung nach: "Kräuterkunde zum farmen ideal!".
> 
> Habe mir übrigens so ganz schnell mein episches Flugmount leisten können.
> ...



Da scheinst du was falsch zu machen^^

Mit Kräuterkunde wenn du dich auskennst und die Routen im Schattenmondtal etc kennst kannst bis zu 500g die Stunde machen. Natürlich pures farmen dann..

@Topic
Ist ganz Serverbezogen

Mit AH Händler kann ich Maternus nur recht geben 1k - 2k am tag sind da drin aber es ist aufwendig, risikoreich und du solltest dich sehr gut auskennen mit der Wirtschaft auf deinem Server.

Ansonsten mit VZ low inis bist Tempel farmen. Da kommen gut Splitter raus die de verkaufen kannst.
Oder in deinem lvl bereich viel ini spielen und dissentchanten gibt auch gut ab.

Mit BB und KK musst halt langweilig wie ich es finde die ganzen vorkommen abfarmen aber kann je nach server auch gut abgeben.

Kürschner meiner Meinung nach verschwendung im Slot für einen Beruf. Andere Berufe lassen wesentlich mehr gewinn abspringen als Kürschner. 

Man kannst so sagen: Auf die richtige Art und weise kann man mit jedem Beruf viel asche machen aber im Preisleistungsverhältniss würd ich AH-Händler empfehlen und wenn dir des nich taugt kauf auf Seiten, machen bestimmt 50% aller spieler bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Mooseman (28. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte auch einmal was dazu sagen.

Du hast gesagt  das es Dein erster Char ist. Dann mach es nicht davon abhängig, wie Du am schnellsten an am Meisten Gold rankommst. Mach Schneiderei und Kürschnern, wenn Du Stoffi bist. Du warst Hexe? Mit der Schneiderei kannst Du auf Stufe 70 ein hervorragendes Equipment schneidern. Das Kürschenern kannst Du auch durch Kräuterkunde oder Berbau ersetzen, da man nicht zu oft Leder für die Rezepte hast. Damit hast Du dann genug Einkommen. Denn der Nebenberuf bringt dann mehr als genug ein.

Ich habe Kräuterkunde dazu, um für Raids nicht auf das AH angewiesen zu sein wenn meine Tränke leer sind.

Nebenberufe nicht vergessen. Auch mit Angeln und Kochkunst kannst Du Dir eine Menge dazuverdienen. Gerade Goldfischstäbchen oder die Blauflossen gehen für 2 - 3 Gold das Stück weg. Zumindest bei uns auf dem Server.

AH Handel möchte ich Dir fast abraten, wenn es Dein erster Char ist. Du musst ersteinmal über lange Zeit das AH beobachten. Schaue Dir ersteinmal 3-4 Artikel an mit denen Du Geld verdienen möchtest. Schau ob jemand Große Stacks verkauft, wo der Einzelpreis dann deutlich günstiger ist. Verkaufe den Stack dann einzeln. 

Nachteil an 2 farm Berufen (also Kräuter, Bergbau und Kürschnern)
Du kannst nichts aber auch gar nichts an Rüstungen, Waffen, Tränken oder irgendetwas brauchbarem herstellen.
Farmen ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, denn es gibt nichts langweiligeres als ständig durch die Gebiete zu rennen um Dein / Gold / Erz abzubauen.


----------

